# Is he just a normal bay?



## keriarice23 (Jan 2, 2021)

He is a bay dun. bays dont have dorsal strips and the flecks of white hairs are probably just birdcatcher markings. 
No bay has a dorsal strip hints: the bay dun color. The bay duns are bay in color but have a dorsal strip running down their back and bays just are bay no dorsal strip. Birdcatcher spots are just white hairs that grow in random spots they can just show up one day or they can be born with them and they may fade away over time.


----------



## Mjay (Jan 11, 2021)

keriarice23 said:


> He is a bay dun. bays dont have dorsal strips and the flecks of white hairs are probably just birdcatcher markings.
> No bay has a dorsal strip hints: the bay dun color. The bay duns are bay in color but have a dorsal strip running down their back and bays just are bay no dorsal strip. Birdcatcher spots are just white hairs that grow in random spots they can just show up one day or they can be born with them and they may fade away over time.


Awesome thank you so much. 
do you have any idea on what colour his sire may have been or is it a question with too many possible answers?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think what you're seeing is countershading which makes the coat appear to have a dun stripe. From the other photos of him I see no leg barring or dark shoulders both of which would make me think the dun gene was present. And from the photo of his back the stripe seems to almost fade into the withers which would not happen with a true dun, it would be crisp and clear. His mom also seems "sooty" which contributes heavily to the countershading factor.

So I am very much leaning towards bay and an absolutely beautiful one at that.

Dun Stripe









Countershading

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

keriarice23 said:


> bays dont have dorsal strips


Bays can have dorsals from countershading or nd1. 



Phantomcolt18 said:


> I think what you're seeing is countershading which makes the coat appear to have a dun stripe. From the other photos of him I see no leg barring or dark shoulders both of which would make me think the dun gene was present.


Agree that I am seeing bay with countershading or nd1. Dun is a dilution gene - a bay dun has a peachy tone to their coat, which the OP horse does not.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Not a bay dun. Dun comes with coat dilution and I am not seeing that. Bay with nd1.

Birdcatcher spots are solid round spots of white. Yes, they can appear and disappear but they are not the same as white ticking which is what this horse is showing. White ticking is white hair that is spaced throughout a part of the coat. Sorrels and chestnuts seem to show it more often than bays but any color can have it.


----------



## keriarice23 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mjay said:


> Awesome thank you so much.
> do you have any idea on what colour his sire may have been or is it a question with too many possible answers?


im not sure he could be any color. Its the genetics that matter.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Bays can absolutely have dorsal stripes without having any dun. It's technically considered countershading, not a true dorsal stripe. My bay has one. Definitely no dun in her.


----------



## Mjay (Jan 11, 2021)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I think what you're seeing is countershading which makes the coat appear to have a dun stripe. From the other photos of him I see no leg barring or dark shoulders both of which would make me think the dun gene was present. And from the photo of his back the stripe seems to almost fade into the withers which would not happen with a true dun, it would be crisp and clear. His mom also seems "sooty" which contributes heavily to the countershading factor.
> 
> So I am very much leaning towards bay and an absolutely beautiful one at that.
> 
> ...


Yes mum at that time was very sooty, it comes and goes


----------



## Mjay (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies 😊


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is that what Kiger mustangs are; Bay Duns?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought I'd add that this is simply an adorable photo:

sorry can't do copy and paste with the first image of foal. don't know why . I used to be able to do that in the older version of the forum.


----------

